# Maverick HPX-V 18 vs East Cape Vantage



## Wakeboarder2MD (Jan 16, 2013)

So after a long search, I've narrowed down my choice (I think) to these two boats. Long story short, I like to pole and troll and can cross a lot of water with regular chop. Also want a boat that isn't afraid to go out to the beaches and near-shore wrecks. Need stability and the ability to fish 3 comfortably and sometimes fish 4. 

Anyone been on both that could provide a pros / cons argument?


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

Ultimately I would ride in both boats and take a tour of the East Cape Factory if you can.....nothing like seeing the boats being built and having the build process shown to you (you will not get that at Maverick)

I would go for the Vantage for a number of reason....it is a little bigger boat, longer and has slighlty higher sides all of which are going to be useful on the beach. I also think the Vantage fishes four people better than the HPX do to being a slightly bigger boat.

The best part is that you can make the vantage the way you want it....the boat can be 100 percent custom built the way you want it. You are not going to be able to do that to the extent with the HPX that you will be able to do with the Vantage

I like the side hatches opening stright back too that comes in handy when you are loading the boat when it is on the trailer. I dont use livebait but I do like how the livewell hatch opens up all the way nice and big on the vanatage as well.

If speed matters to you too you the Vanatage is also faster/has a higher HP rating. The draft on the Vantage does get as affected as much as the HPX when you add the heavier motor on the back too

Some of the things I dislike about the HPX is the front deck seems so small and the front hatch seems almost useless with the way that they mount the gas tank. I also dislike the bolt on plastic that maverick calls spray rails 

I am sure someone on here will tell me that I am wrong on all counts but this is my opinion


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

If you are going to pole more than occasionally, the Vantage is not for you. I pole my Caimen almost exclusively. I had the chance to fish a Vantage VHP a few days ago, poling most of the day. Very heavy and wouldn't turn at all. You can forget a quick spin to put a fly angler in position for a cast on the correct side of the boat. It's almost impossible to spin the boat.

As always, spend time driving and poling both boats before making a $50,000 decision.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I wasn't going to comment since you asked for opinions from people that have been on both boats.. I have only been on a vantage once. 

HPX is in my opinion the best hybrid flats/tech skiff around. The vantage is a much larger boat and shouldn't be compared to it as I think it's more of a true flats boat, it would be better compared to a boat more like an Egret.

Just my .02 if you would like more info on the HPX just let me know.


----------



## Wakeboarder2MD (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies so far.

Just to throw another wrinkle into it, how does the HB marquesa compare?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Thanks for the replies so far.
> 
> Just to throw another wrinkle into it, how does the HB marquesa compare?


The Marquesa is to me more comparable to an HPX than a Vantage. The Marquesa will float a little shallower and pole a little easier, but the HPX will be faster and runs more on top of the water. The HPX when running will get fully on to the pad and run aired out. 

Just my .02


----------



## sm20cf (Apr 26, 2013)

All 3 are great boats you would be proud and pleased to own. I have a 17 mirage and although I drool over the HB and would love to own one someday, when the time comes to replace my current rig it will be with another maverick. Fit and finish and other factors aside, the hull just rides surprisingly well, handles big water I probably have no business running it in, and still floats shallow enough to get to tailing reds or stay on a flat just a bit longer. However, I don't think you can go wrong with any of the 3 you listed.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Vantage vhp 175 pro xs.... Faster drier and is more stable than the hpx


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

> Vantage vhp 175 pro xs.... Faster drier and is more stable than the hpx


He said he wanted to pole. Might as well get a bass boat.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Vantage vhp 175 pro xs.... Faster drier and is more stable than the hpx


Why not a Lake n bay with a 300x on it then? Faster drier and more stable! Oh and not just 3-4 mph faster try 12-15 mph. Or how about a LCB, faster 100+mph, drier, and more stable. Everything is not about speed!


----------



## swflatails (Jul 20, 2011)

I was between both boats and went with the 18 HPX. Both great boats and agree with creekrunner that the HPX is more skiff and the vantage is more flatsboat. The HPX feels more like a skiff on the pole but the vantage is bigger and has higher HP. Just depends on the type of fishing you do more of


----------



## swflatails (Jul 20, 2011)

I hung a 115 pro XS btw. Will float in 8in and run low 50's


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

HB Marquesa with the 90 etc is the boat for you.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> > Vantage vhp 175 pro xs.... Faster drier and is more stable than the hpx
> 
> 
> He said he wanted to pole. Might as well get a bass boat.


Yea, don't know about that. Ive fished from a VHP with a 175 pro XS many times. Its a friends boat, who is also a guide. I am amazed how well the boat poles for it's size.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

I've poled one the majority of a day fishing. I stand by my comment. For occasional poling, ok. For a boat to pole often, no way.

Now from what I understand, the standard Vantage poles a lot better. Again, drive and pole them both before plunking down $50k. The guy whose Vantage I fished, it was without a doubt, the right boat for him. He's mostly on the TM with occasional poling.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

My vote 18hpx is a great boat with a 115 hp you get speed, fuel efficient, and poles well with 3 people on board. Very nice fit and finish. The HB is a killer boat if you can afford one.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

If you're looking at the Vantage, you owe it to yourself to look at a Fury rigged with a 90. Poles amazingly and gets skinny. Plenty fast with the 90 too. Probably low 40s.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Been on a regular Vantage too many times to count with 90hp Etec. Boat is built pretty light for a Vantage and poles pretty good for its size. Remember the Vantage is over 19 feet. Depends on your needs. If poling is your main way of fishing you might want to compare the 18 HPX, Fury, and HB Marquesa.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree often the HPX and Vantage are put in the same category but the Vantage has a bigger footprint and is a bigger boat, which is cool if that's what you want. The HPX actually rides like a bigger boat and poles like a smaller one which in my opinion is the best of both worlds. Also consider build time (build time-as promised vs actual build time) and not only fit and finish but look at boats that have been fished for a few years and see how they hold up. Both are great boats but are very different designs.


----------



## sm20cf (Apr 26, 2013)

> ...not only fit and finish but look at boats that have been fished for a few years and see how they hold up...


Best advice yet. Time tells more than we can here.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

Just a side thought you might want to check the HPX and the HB I do not remember if they are rated to handle up to 4 people.


----------



## swflatails (Jul 20, 2011)

My HPX is rated for 4. I'm sure the new HB Maquesa is as well as it's bigger than the older version.


----------

